# Your experience on adjusting the water level



## le9569 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello,
I just created a sump. My tank doesn't have a built-in overflow. Now I have to control the water out and in the tank so that there is constant in water change. It is so tough for me to do so.

I do have a valve for water out and another one for water in. The valves are so hard to turn to make 

Is there a trick, a better way to do?

Thanks.

le9569


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

That is a bad idea as you will never be able to adjust the water flows right. I suggest you buy an overflow box.


----------



## le9569 (Aug 22, 2006)

usmc121581 said:


> That is a bad idea as you will never be able to adjust the water flows right. I suggest you buy an overflow box.


Yes, indeed, I am using the overflow box for the water output but I have to adjust the quantity of the input from the pump. 

Thanks
le9569


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

O.K. what kind of pump do you have in the sump to pump the water back into the main tank and how many gallons is it rated for? Because when I first started mine I that it was going to over flow but it didn't.


----------



## le9569 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi usmc,
For the overflow box, I am using CPR CS90

The pump is Rio 2100. I am not sure I am doing things right. I hope it's not rocket science 

Thanks for your advice.

le9569


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

No you should be good. First adjust the overflow box to the water level you want in the tank. then turn the pump on, let the overflow box fill up. Then start the siphon on the overflow box. Sit there and watch to make sure that the sump doesn't over flow or the pump is keeping up with the overflow box. At first the water in the sump might rise a little but don't stop anything let it go. It will stop, but if the overflow box stops then you will need to get a bigger pond pump. But looking at what you have I think you will be good.


----------



## le9569 (Aug 22, 2006)

usmc121581 said:


> No you should be good. First adjust the overflow box to the water level you want in the tank. then turn the pump on, let the overflow box fill up. Then start the siphon on the overflow box. Sit there and watch to make sure that the sump doesn't over flow or the pump is keeping up with the overflow box. At first the water in the sump might rise a little but don't stop anything let it go. It will stop, but if the overflow box stops then you will need to get a bigger pond pump. But looking at what you have I think you will be good.


So far I am good. It took me about 4 hours sitting next to the tank and keep an eye on the water level  It is tedious.... 

Now, the tank has about 20 more extra GL from the sump. So far, I have not put anything in the sump except for moving the thermo to the sump. I am not sure I should move the hang-on protein skimmer from the tank to the sump as well? What's your input on this?
Thanks.

le9569


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

I have the same kind of skimmer and the to the hose that runs from the pump to the skimmer off and connected the pump straight to the skimmer and inserted it into the sump.


----------

